# Ellenville Glass Works at the Mid-Hudson Bottle Show!



## Alex Prizgintas (Jul 1, 2019)

Most collectors know that the Ellenville Glass Works made insulators such as the CD 133.3 Brooke's Patent style. Now, there is hard evidence to verify that styles of the CD 105 American Insulator Company variant were also made at the Ellenville Glass Works. On our poster are three examples of the CD 105 variant in rare, perhaps never before seen colors. All of them were found at the Glass Works Site among over one hundred shards, pieces, and complete examples of base embossed Americans. 
These will be just a few of the antique glass items present at the "Made at Ellenville" display sponsored by the Hudson Valley Bottle Club, both featuring verified Ellenville items and welcoming a reunion of items from the glass works by attendees. We encourage you all to come to the 32ND annual Mid-Hudson Bottle Show on Sunday, August 18th, 2019. Not only will this display be a fascinating sight, but our bottle show is one of the fastest growing in the region with record attendance and table sales last year. Please contact Alex Prizgintas for more information, this is not an event that any serious glass collector should miss!


----------

